# Vote for best R34 2011



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

At the forthcoming Annual Awards Dinner and AGM we have, for the first time, decided to bring in a new award for "*Best R34*". 

The competition is open to members of the GTROC who have an R34 (obviously). Two pictures must be submitted, one of which must have been taken at a GTROC organised event this year.

Voting is open to all GTROC members and forum registered users, who are not Club members. The AGM and Awards Dinner takes place on 22 October, the voting will close before that.


1.Matty



















2.Lee





3.Malcolm



















4.Toni (on the left in the first picture)









as a moderator she has been too busy to send in a second photo :thumbsup:


5.Emil (on the right in the first picture)



















6.Robbie



















7.Ian



















8.Leon


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

There is only 1 winner for me, Mr. Magpie matty, there is just something about black and chrome on a 34..................sexy


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Matty doesn't count as they're professional photo's  lol - good going though mate,i'll be popping round to swap 34's for a while me thinks


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Ian's car for me. Not only does it look amazing close up but it is a proper and regularly used track day weapon too


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Matty doesn't count as they're professional photo's  lol - good going though mate,i'll be popping round to swap 34's for a while me thinks




There also the only photos i have :runaway: You can also borrow her any time. She just needs some road tax, a service and a good clean 

Anyway, thanks for the votes everyone.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Some lovely pics there :smokin:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

bugger I like 3 of them


----------



## xxfr (Apr 28, 2009)

Bugger, how do I get over the seven seas to a GTROC event to enter my car??? ..................... Another time I guess, haha. 

Loving the photos above, kudos to their owner's. 

Some photos for of mine for the interested.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Oy I didn't enter!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If you want to vote for the best Nissan GT-R: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156502-vote-best-gt-r-2011-a-2.html


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

from the original thread an engine shot... dump one of the other photies so I only have two shots like everyone else.. this is really what my car is all about...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

you're a moderator you do it


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Emil for my vote like the stock looks


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

DrGtr said:


> Emil for my vote like the stock looks


Thank you


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

WOW, just want to say a massive thanks to everyone who has voted for my car so far. I feel real proud that a majority of people have voted for me. 

Thanks very much everyone. 

It actually makes it worth all the effort i put in rebuilding the car.

Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## bava 2 (Mar 29, 2009)

its a hard one they look superb :bowdown1: matty has got my vote..fantastic car :smokin:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> you're a moderator you do it


eh?

I'm not a moderator? I have acccess to the meetings and events section but only in order to keep lists up to date on events threads. Same as Jeff.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

okay, well I have even less moderating rights than you do.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

blue34 said:


> eh?
> 
> I'm not a moderator? I have acccess to the meetings and events section but only in order to keep lists up to date on events threads. Same as Jeff.




PM mook mate. Im sure he will sort it for you. 

PS, dont forget to vote my car mate :banned:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Matty does have a superb motor!!!!! but Robbie get my vote as it's a regulary used track car and has been for years.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

neilo said:


> Matty does have a superb motor!!!!! but Robbie get my vote as it's a regulary used track car and has been for years.


Cheers for the comment neilo. 

But i dont think its fair voting for a car due to its known history of track use. For instance me and malcom was running TOTB this year to support GTROC but none of the others was and my car now it is finally running trouble free will be used. Its out this weekend as it happens. 

if we go for hours under the bonnet im sure i will win that hands down LOL, but picture voting here i think is fair. Lets not vote on peoples history of if its been tracked loads or locked up in humidity controlled rooms. 

Mine and Malcomes cars both get used properly i can assure you that :thumbsup:


----------



## Swobber (Oct 8, 2006)

Was a tough decission between Ian's and Leon's cars - Both very good looking, but in the end Leons just had that little extra (Read: Cannards and rear spoiler looks the daddy!).
Malcolms have the best looking wheels though!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

If i have to vote for looks only i have a severe soft spot for black R34's my vote goes to both the black ones then but not sure that counts lol.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

neilo said:


> If i have to vote for looks only i have a severe soft spot for black R34's my vote goes to both the black ones then but not sure that counts lol.


LOL, thanks

mods can we do a split vote please :wavey:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

nope.


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

1 vote for matty

just a bauty :thumbsup: and :bowdown1:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Have a soft spot for Leons' yellow and carbon looks... but Matty's is stunning inside and out and Lee's is spot on, 

I had to have my paint sorted after parking next to Lee's at JAE last year..


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

:chuckle:


Fuggles said:


> Ian's car for me. Not only does it look amazing close up but it is a proper and regularly used track day weapon too


Pity Ian can't make up his mind on the colour though ..... :chuckle:

and Red is just sooooo common now on a R34 ..... :chuckle: 

..... Hi Ian, just joking  and I have voted for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

neilo said:


> Matty does have a superb motor!!!!! but Robbie get my vote as it's a regulary used track car and has been for years.


Nothing to do with all the bits off of your car that are now fitted to mine then ???? :chuckle:

Cheers Neil, but to be honest I'm surprised my car was included, as the front end in particular looks like it's been 10 rounds with Mike Tyson .... Not exactly showroom condition and therefore Best In Show material


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Don't forget to vote:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156505-vote-best-r32-2011-a-3.html

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156572-vote-best-r33-2011-a.html


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

I dident see this. 
]


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry mate,but your not a GTROC member so won't qualify


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> sorry mate,but your not a GTROC member so won't qualify


and its also got a ring sticker


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

oh no! llooll

matty the nismo sideskirts were can i get new ones if needed?

Has a carbon ring sticker has its been there 2 times.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Taven888 said:


> oh no! llooll
> 
> matty the nismo sideskirts were can i get new ones if needed?
> 
> Has a carbon ring sticker has its been there 2 times.


we do genuine ones,


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

matty gets my vote awesome car fella:thumbsup:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

DazGTR said:


> matty gets my vote awesome car fella:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:





again can i say a massive thanks to all that have voted for me.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Matty for me, guess hes got this one


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Mattysupra,
any shots of the wheels on yours please ?
not voted as yet because I can't see what wheels your running !


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

4wdnoob said:


> Mattysupra,
> any shots of the wheels on yours please ?
> not voted as yet because I can't see what wheels your running !




only pic i can find showing the wheels mate.


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

voted :thumbsup:

sorry Robbie  trumped by the wheel choice.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Voting closes in a couple of days, please make sure you register your vote


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks to everyone that took part and all those that voted. We have a result. Although the vote may still be open your votes wont count.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The winner of the Best R34 competition has been posted up on the new GTROC website GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts It's early days for the site but we hope you like what we've done!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> The winner of the Best R34 competition has been posted up on the new GTROC website GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts It's early days for the site but we hope you like what we've done!




New website looks great. Shame it is not linked into the forum or is it? 


Also, what did we win in this comp? a trophy? certificate? 

Surely not just a mention on a website? :nervous:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

mattysupra said:


> Surely not just a mention on a website? :nervous:


No your 'SPECIAL' prize should be arriving any day now in a sealed plastic jar with bio-hazard tape wrapped round it, a health warning & some disposable gloves with a small "love from Fuggles" note ... 

:chuckle:

Okay, its a trophy ... congrats fella :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Of course not. We have a trophy for you as well. It's around here somewhere :nervous:
:chuckle:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuggles said:


> 1.Matty




Damn! What Speedhunters feature was that?


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

its not been featured by Speedhunters yet. They just took them two pictures when it was parked at silverstone. 


It is however in this months 'total Nissan' mag. 6 page feature on the car :thumbsup:


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

mattysupra said:


> its not been featured by Speedhunters yet. They just took them two pictures when it was parked at silverstone.
> 
> 
> It is however in this months 'total Nissan' mag. 6 page feature on the car :thumbsup:


Nice I`ll surely buy it!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> The winner of the Best R34 competition has been posted up on the new GTROC website GTR Owners Club ? the official car club for all Nissan GT-R and Nissan Skyline owners and enthusiasts It's early days for the site but we hope you like what we've done!





mattysupra said:


> New website looks great. Shame it is not linked into the forum or is it?


Yes it is. There is a link via the "forum" word on the top line. The GTROC site will be where we post all the latest news and information so make sure you check there first before coming to the forum to discuss


----------

